# Seeking advice with regard to bathroom faucet repair



## drheim (Jan 22, 2012)

Hello -- I have a question with regard to the repair of a Kohler Devonshire widespread bathroom faucet. The faucet handle and elbow are no longer flush with the friction washer and freely flop around (see picture attached). The elbow itself is still attached (I've unscrewed the handle in the picture). I'm wondering if I have to replace the entire faucet assembly or just some of the innards. Any insight as to what I need and how I should proceed?

Also, I have this same faucet set in another bathroom. The problem with this one is that one of the handles is extremely hard to turn (no flopping around though). Any advice here would be appreciated as well.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Redwood (Jan 22, 2012)

On the one with the busted off handle you need a new Stem Driver #1007999

On the other one it is probably the cartridge 77005 or 77006 that you need.


----------



## drheim (Jan 24, 2012)

Thanks Redwood.  I'll get the parts and give them a try!


----------

